# How long does auto flower take to flower?



## newbie1122 (Sep 20, 2012)

Title says it all, how long does it take for an auto flower to start flowering? In case type of plant matters, question regards Dinafem Auto White Widow.


Thanks to all.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

newbie1122 said:


> Title says it all, how long does it take for an auto flower to start flowering? In case type of plant matters, question regards Dinafem Auto White Widow.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all.


Did you just fall off a turnip truck?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2012)

About 1-2 weeks from what i gather.


----------



## calicat (Sep 21, 2012)

newbie1122 said:


> Title says it all, how long does it take for an auto flower to start flowering? In case type of plant matters, question regards Dinafem Auto White Widow.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all.


Depends on genetics. Mostly the influence of the Ruderalis. I have had some autostrains flower in the second week of vegetation. recently I had an autoflower from Barney's farm their Auto Blue Mammoth that didnt auto until I switched photoperiod to 12/12 and in a day it started to bud.


----------



## newbie1122 (Sep 21, 2012)

So if you were growing an auto flower and after 5 weeks it still hasn't started to flower, should you put it under a 12/12 light cycle?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2012)

newbie1122 said:


> So if you were growing an auto flower and after 5 weeks it still hasn't started to flower, should you put it under a 12/12 light cycle?


 5 or 6 weeks is right about the time that they should start to flower.. and yes, i have heard of some auto's not flowering automatically, and needing to be changed to 12 / 12 to induce flowering..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2012)

newbie1122 said:


> So if you were growing an auto flower and after 5 weeks it still hasn't started to flower, should you put it under a 12/12 light cycle?


 do you see any preflowers or anything yet m8??


----------



## newbie1122 (Sep 21, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> do you see any preflowers or anything yet m8??


nothing yet


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2012)

i'd wait another week or two and if still nothing, try putting it under 12 / 12 and see what happens than..


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

newbie1122 said:


> Title says it all, how long does it take for an auto flower to start flowering? In case type of plant matters, question regards Dinafem Auto White Widow.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all.


OK found out and it's in the 3rd or 4th week. Then lasts 4-5 weeks more flowering. Supposedly a 65-day cycle seed-to-weed. We'll see.

https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/561913-dinafem-white-widow-auto.html


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> OK found out and it's in the 3rd or 4th week. Then lasts 4-5 weeks more flowering. Supposedly a 65-day cycle seed-to-weed. We'll see.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/561913-dinafem-white-widow-auto.html


Guess we know who really fell off the turnip truck


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Guess we know who really fell off the turnip truck


And that would be why, wise ass? I told him on my thread. Notice you didn't jump in with the answer.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2012)

Um, read the thread..  He asked a simple question, you replied with a jackass smartarse comment, and wait, oh right, i did try and reply to his question unlike yourself  You keep telling yourself your response to this thread was constructive  Not the first time in the last 24 hours i've had to follow up a uselsss post of yours


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Um, read the thread..  He asked a simple question, you replied with a jackass smartarse comment, and wait, oh right, i did try and reply to his question unlike yourself  You keep telling yourself your response to this thread was constructive  Not the first time in the last 24 hours i've had to follow up a uselsss post of yours


Whatever Mister Know-It-All. Folks follow this sage. He has every answer. He knows it all. If you don't believe it just ask him.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> About 1-2 weeks from what i gather.


And how do you deduce this when he hasn't even said how old it is? Sheer genius, my fellow.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

The breeder say 3 to 4 weeks as that is where I got the info. Not from tip top joker.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 22, 2012)

/facepalm.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 22, 2012)

60-100 days.


----------



## weednurd420 (Apr 14, 2015)

how many licks dose it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop


----------



## tekdc911 (Apr 14, 2015)

low light conditions make them run longer ......... and take longer to go through the stages......... i am assuming your conditions are not comparable to the breeders...... usually one would post the conditions of the grow in the OP


----------



## weednurd420 (Apr 14, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> low light conditions make them run longer ......... and take longer to go through the stages


yea i grue a 95 day strand and it took 120 days to ripen it flowered at week 4


----------



## CC Dobbs (Apr 14, 2015)

newbie1122 said:


> Title says it all, how long does it take for an auto flower to start flowering? In case type of plant matters, question regards Dinafem Auto White Widow.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all.


Nobody knows 'cause it's automatic.


----------



## tekdc911 (Apr 14, 2015)

and FYI i have had dinafem white widow auto's run a tad over 14 weeks under a 400w hps just to give you an idea ......... ive never had one run 65 days


----------



## weednurd420 (Apr 14, 2015)

you can make them go to almost week 5 without flowering if you hold off the flower nutes till upward growth stops if you give them flower nutes as soon as you see flowers they will stop growing and you will get less budds so hold off on flower nutes at least till week 4 but usaly you can get buy with week 5


----------



## tekdc911 (Apr 14, 2015)

also remember preflower is just that ....... the plant shows sexual maturity but still continues to veg for a week or two .......... around 21 days the plant will show sex around week 5-6 it will begin flowering in ideal conditions ........ also a P-K def will delay flowering


----------



## tekdc911 (Apr 14, 2015)

weednurd420 said:


> you can make them go to almost week 5 without flowering if you hold off the flower nutes till upward growth stops if you give them flower nutes as soon as you see flowers they will stop growing and you will get less budds so hold off on flower nutes at least till week 4 but usaly you can get buy with week 5


dammit you type too fast ...... thats the second time in the last 5 mins you beat me to the punch


----------



## weednurd420 (Apr 14, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> dammit you type too fast ...... thats the second time in the last 5 mins you beat me to the punch


lol


----------



## Paul P (Aug 25, 2015)

let me get this right

I looked at a auto flower life cycle

it says to start using flower nutes at week 5 or a month and half or so

but if you put the rock wool cube with seedling with roots coming out and ready to transplant

and put it in a 3 gallon pot and then at week 5 you give it flower nutes to start flowering

the yield would be next to nothing cause they haven't vegged and the roots are still developing

or do they gain size and weight in the flowering stage

and grow bigger then the sticks they were going in

cause if not there its not worth my electric bill

when I can grow regular plants instead


----------



## Paul P (Aug 25, 2015)

cause I have 9 Silver Haze Low Ryders # 9 that have been growing

that are 90 days old from seed and no pre-flowers, no offsetted branches, the branches are even all the way up the plants

and I read since I been give them veg nukes since seedlings after roots started and didn't switch to flower nutes at week 5

I can continue to give them veg nukes until I see the vertical growth slow and stop

then I switch to flower nukes Correct ?????

cause I also have some normal Pine Apple Train Wreck that I want going to start cloning from

and have no other place to grow it other than with the auto flowers

so going to 12/12 is not a option cause to shut out the light for total darkness

I would create too much heat

I need to change the exhaust fan in veg room to a 8 inch fan and create more air flow

cause the 4 inch one is not doing it


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 25, 2015)

Paul P said:


> cause I have 9 Silver Haze Low Ryders # 9 that have been growing
> 
> that are 90 days old from seed and no pre-flowers, no offsetted branches, the branches are even all the way up the plants
> 
> ...


at 90 days old its a safe bet that they are not auto


----------



## Paul P (Aug 25, 2015)

I just got to wait and see if they start soon

and the seeds where in a sealed unopened package from a dispensary

so maybe the seed got mixed up

and another question its been a while since I have logged in here

where are all my postings and pictures

I had close to 800, 900 posting and a bunch of pics and albums

its all gone

why and when they delete all the profiles and reset

cause now I got like 4 or 5 posting again

WTF ?? happened

where they raided by the police

and Racer Boy 71 and Angry Black Man

was the last people

I talked to on here

over

a year and half to 2 years ago


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Aug 25, 2015)

most people are pretty stupid when it comes to plants I find.. and forget the science behind things..

more or less a typical Autoflower is 10 to 11 weeks total from seed.. sometimes with bigger sativia based strains it can take up to 13 or 14 weeks. this is total from the day you see a tap root to harvest..


AUTOS UNLIKE PHOTOS, WILL VEGETATE WHILE FLOWERING

you will see flowers typically 3 to 4 weeks after germination. but you DO NOT STOP grow nutes, maybe start to lean the N out just a bi,t but you keep on the same nute schedule as week 1 flower for a photo but stay with it for 2.5 to 3 weeks

you start to switch to Flower nutes at about week 6 to 7. and then possibly add a bloom enhancer like kool bloom at weeks 8 9 and 10. and flush to week 11.. in most cases this works for about 85% of all autos.

as for nutes im starting to learn that how much you put in and when depends very much so on strain and pot size.. autos tend to like light nutes.. 

depending on what you use for a grow medium it might not be require to give them nute until you see flowers.. still you focus on giving them GROW nutes until the plants are 6 or 7 weeks old... unless you want a really short low yield plant.

sometimes you have to be a little heavy with nutes and start at half.. if its an XXL strain such as think different or Early miss.. you can bet your ass that at week 6 or 7 its gonna want 1000PPM..as for your little guys like any lowryder based strains i wouldnt go much more than 6 to 700ppm at peak so about week 8.. and start feeding them at week 3 but start with no more than 300ppm ..for big guys id start at 400 or 450.. depending on size of pot ect..


----------



## Paul P (Aug 30, 2015)

I stopped giving them veg fertilizer and gave them plain water for watering then gave a little bloom fertilizer and plain water today

So I'm going to go buy some cloning gel and some distilled water and take as many clones as I can off the pineapple train wreck

then just switch to 12/12 and flower out the autos and the pineapple after it recovers from cutting clones


----------



## Paul P (Sep 5, 2015)

I made this bucket cloner, with 10 spots for clones in the lid

and I made this sprayer setup, out of 1/2 PVC pipe and 360' degree spray tips

but is too tall the net pots sit on top of the sprayer

I need two 1/2 '' threaded couplers and a small piece of 1/2 pipe

and make the piece that connects to the pump and sprayer

a little shorter and it will be the right height then

and the net pots won't be sitting on the sprayer


----------



## Newgreenthumb2 (Sep 6, 2015)

If you need to induce 12.12 period to your auto flowering cannabis seeds then they are not tru auto a true auto will turn in 5 to 6 wks depending on the breeders info all of my autos turned in the fifth an 6th wks like the info was stated when I purchased the seeds white rhino Ak49 an Afghan skunk an blackberry


----------



## Seedlin (Sep 6, 2015)

Some good stuff here....


----------



## Newgreenthumb2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yea lol everyone's an expert lol @Seedlin lol read the stats provided by the breeders they have grown all ther beautiful products and will be the most helpful info available


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 8, 2015)

Dunno cant see how it makes sense to grow a auto when it needs 3-5weeks of veg lol

most breeders descriptions ive read say : plant grows three or four sets of leafes and then starts to flower.

I have to call bullshit.

I grew 3 different auto strains in the last 12 month just for experimenting purpose.
60 day wonder , lowrider 1, brutalis automatic.
not one started flowering after three or four leaflets.
lowrider took for ever ended up 2feet the brutalis was quality wise the best but 1 female 1 hermie 1 male ended 2.5 feet with much space between nodes. The 60 day wonder took like 90 days and was the first finishing but a dwarf like 0.5ft.
that was outdoor started beg. June so not a bad time for autos outdoor.
I crossed the lowrider x brutalis and popped some indoors a few days ago. If those disapoint the same way I see no reason to grow em again except filling empty vegspaces.

I can run most photos 12-12 from seed abd end up with a one foot plant with a fat mainbud.
I have only seen popcorn in the autos I grew.

No offense to all you atolovers but sorry I cant see why to go auto yet.
every big bud or incredibke bulk will outperform any auto I grew at straight 12-12 from seed or one week of veg in yield, time to finish, and energy consumption.

I have 22 years of growing under my belt.... always did photos....that was the first time I did autos as for experimenting as I stated above ....but I guess thats all for me in regards to autoflowering strains.


----------



## Paul P (Sep 10, 2015)

I just took 10 clones of my Pine Apple Train Wreck and put them in my new home made bucket cloner

I hope they root in a week to 10 days

cause this my first bucket cloner run

I hope it works good

cause I'm using a 360' lawn sprinkler attached to my pump

all 10 net pots are getting water to them

cause I dipped them in Clonex and it washed off every one of them so I know

there all getting wet unlike the first cloner I made

I guess I'll find out in a week to 10 days


----------



## Paul P (Sep 19, 2015)

Can to much pump pressure

or too strong of spray

in the bucket cloner

will it break off or tear roots

either that or my clones

are not rooting cause only 1 or 2 

got the beginning of roots

the rest don't have none


----------



## Paul P (Oct 8, 2015)

The friend, I traded my plants too, let me in on, that he use no nitrogen the whole grow,

and his clones pretty much root in his soil mixture and are misted daily until they root and start new growth then transplanted

I traded the Pineapple Train Wreck plant and the clones that were all male

They are going to use the pollen to make some Pine Apple Train Wreck mixtures with there out door female plants that are now flowering

in the trade I got some

6 Blue Cheese = Blueberry and cheese Hybrid of Sat/Indo

1 Juicy Blue = Blueberry and Juicy Hybrid of Sat/Indo

1 Mango Kush

1 Mystery O.G. Kush

and there all female clones that were flowering long enough to show there sex and some started flowering

the Juicy Blue, Mango, Mystery O.G. are ready to be transplanted

The Blue cheese clones need another week before there transplanted too


----------



## Strocat (Sep 9, 2016)

weednurd420 said:


> how many licks dose it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop


the world may never know


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 11, 2016)

newbie1122 said:


> Title says it all, how long does it take for an auto flower to start flowering? In case type of plant matters, question regards Dinafem Auto White Widow.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all.




Lol can't really give you a straight answer there bud. I have grown autos that seed to harvest in 60 days but currently have some northern lights that are 80 days old and still going right now. Soooooo... it depends on the genetics. one pheno white widow may go 60 but the other pheno in the room might go 75. i have seen autos go as far as 100 days before


----------

